

Spotting iPads in the wild. - akaalias
http://percentmobile.com/page/446/spot-an-apple-ipad-in-the-wild-with-mobileanalytics-percentmobile

======
mcantor
I've heckled countless people for saying what I'm about to say, so please know
that I ask the following question in all sincerity:

How is this Hacker News?

What intellectual curiosity does this satisfy?

~~~
akaalias
Hi mcantor,

I thought the iPad map to be of interest here at HN, because it gives proof
that the devices are in active use although not yet in the market.

Maybe not hugely surprising, but at least factual from our base of data, you
can see that there is traffic coming in from SF, NYC and even India on
different types of networks.

We (Being a co-founder of PercentMobile) regularly start seeing devices that
are being used on the networks, of which some aren't even officially
acknowledged to be in existence. (Obviously, the iPad has been confirmed at
this point)

I think sharing this kind of data is a good idea, in hope that it creates and
feeds curiosity and awareness of the mobile ecosystem. How intellectually
valuable it is for everyone, I am not able to answer. I don't know.

What would you like to know (if anything) about the mobile ecosystem? What
kind of perspectives on what's currently happening on the mobile web would be
nurturing your intellectual curiosity?

~~~
mcantor
Hmmm... okay, I'll buy that! Thank you for providing such a thorough
explanation of your interest in this site.

------
ra88it
I was expecting to find a listing a _which_ sites were being visited by iPads.
(In addition to where the iPad requests came from.) Am I missing something?

~~~
akaalias
Hi, yeah, I agree, it was my first impression, too.

It would be interesting, but for some sites we can't disclose the destination
domain. What we could do however is to show which _type_ of site was visited.

